
My Productivity Stack: What Apps I Use for My Second Brain - daltonmabery
https://www.daltonmabery.com/ideas-and-insights/productivity-stack
======
jokab
I love posts like this!

The life dashboard is a good idea. I dont think notion will do it for me but
maybe something will. That tool is still out there.

The Evernote email thing is a good feature. Maybe OneNote has the same thing?

Im an Android user and will try to use Google Assistant in the same manner as
you do.

